# 1xbet decision HELP



## LarsJessen (Aug 1, 2020)

Dear tipsters 

The 8th of June I placed a bet on Strong Kirchheimer against Dimitry Popko.
The game was postponed several times due to weather.
Suddenly the match was “ended” and 1xbet put my bet as lost.
I thought, of course, that I would get my money back according to their rules, but 1xbet says that I have to prove them wrong.

They say that S.K. refused to play on, but that information is nowhere to be found. And the game itself is erased from the statistics.
Can anyone help me??


----------



## Slaheddine (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi, don’t trust 1xbet they stole my deposit and they closed the account after my deposit and they don’t answer me anymore, please don’t trust this company are Mafia !!


----------

